# Rhinestone Template Cutting - Smallest stone?



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Hi guys

As the smallest stone we have in stock is 3mm diameter, I've not needed to cutanything smaller than 3.2mm.

Some of our designs would be better with smaller stones and I'm wondering what's the smallest stone/cut you've consistantly made?

Cheers

John


----------



## siemed (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi John,

Is did work with SS06 (2.0 mm) a lot. I use this size a lot , because you can give more detail to small text or pictures. I did use sandblast paper for this that was not as thick as the sandblast paper I'm using now. Because of this I had no problem with this size. When I try to use this stone size with the thicker sandblast material it gives me problems. 
The circles stay attached to the sandblast paper when I peel of the back. I do not have this problem with the bigger size stones.

I hope you understand what I mean?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Fully understand Siemed.

2mm is good news as I've ordered a stack of them 

I use sandblast, not sure the spec of it as it came ina kit. I set my patterns to cut twice and it runs perfect with the sandblast I have and 3mm.

I'll report back.

John


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have to agree with the above posters. 2mm is a great stone and it fills in the design nicely. I use them a lot.

Katrina


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

I also use 2mm but the only problem is that you have to weed them (for vinyl anyway). I never have to weed the 3mm or larger so I tend to use mainly ss10 for that reason


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

2MM!!!!! I can't hardly even see the 2mm stones I have.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Well, this evening we created a template to take SS6 rhinestones! That's 1.8mm diameter.

Guess what, it worked perfectly!

Having cut and weeded the template the SS6 stones were 'swept' into place and ALL turned up the correct way!

John


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Now john there is smaller stones yet,, I have used and cut holes for the 1.5 stone.
Sandy Jo


----------

